# Erfahrungen Bootsangeln Zinnowitz



## marcus (2. September 2008)

Hallo Boardies...

Meine Familie will unbedingt nächstes Frühjahr mal nach Usedom.
Leider ist der Bereich angeltechnisch unterpräsentiert.
Kann man von Zinnowitz aus zum Herings oder Hornhechtangeln rausfahren?
ich hab schon viel gesucht, aber echte Erfahrungsberichte noch nicht so richtig gefunden. Bitte helft mir mal.

Danke schonmal!


----------



## marcus (4. September 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen Bootsangeln Zinnowitz*

Halloooooooooooo ?


----------



## wingi (8. September 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen Bootsangeln Zinnowitz*

Hallo,

hab vor Jahren mal in der Peene um Usedom auf Hechte und Barsche gefischt, war ganz erfolgreich. Über Hering etc. kann ich dir leider nichts sagen.

Schöne Grüße
Wingi


----------



## marcus (9. September 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen Bootsangeln Zinnowitz*

Hi,

schön das Du dich gemeldet hast, scheint ja wirklich nicht so die Ostseeecke zu sein. Ich hoffe mal das sich ein Usedomer doch  noch mal meldet, oder Essen die keinen Seefisch ?!
Schönene Dank nochmal....


----------



## Ködervorkoster (9. September 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen Bootsangeln Zinnowitz*

Guck doch mal hier, Angelladen in Zinnowitz: "Alb-Maritimshop", im Seebad Zinnowitz... hat (glaube ich jedenfalls) auch ne Internetseite & vermietet Boote. Ruf da mal an, da biste richtig.

www.meer-usedom.de/angeln_usedom.0.html

Petri !


----------



## marcus (9. September 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen Bootsangeln Zinnowitz*

Toll, das geht schon in die richtige Richtung!!!:m
Hast du da schonmal persönlich was davon gehört?


----------



## Ködervorkoster (10. September 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen Bootsangeln Zinnowitz*



marcus schrieb:


> Toll, das geht schon in die richtige Richtung!!!:m
> Hast du da schonmal persönlich was davon gehört?


 
Moin !
Bin über den Angelladen & seine Angebote (Bootsverleih usw.) nur oberflächlich & vermutlich veraltet informiert. Ich gebe da besser mal keine "halbweisen" Infos raus, könnten falsch sein. Ruf da lieber mal an, dann gibt es bestimmt auf all Deine Fragen erschöpfend Antwort.
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## marcus (10. September 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen Bootsangeln Zinnowitz*

Jo, mach ich. Mal hören was er so sagt.


----------



## Dxlfxn (10. September 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen Bootsangeln Zinnowitz*

Hallo,
Zinnowitz liegt zwar an der Ostsee, aber im Bereich der Oder. Das bedeutet nicht gerade richtig salziges Wasser. Der Hafen von Z. liegt im Achterwasser. Das bedeutet Hecht, Barsch, Brassen und co. Eine Ausfahrt auf Hering/ Dorsch wird vielleicht von Karlshagen mit einem Charterboot, also nicht Kutter, möglich sein. Der Weg zum Salzwasser ist aber weit.
Du kannst durchaus in Zinnowitz an der offenen Küste mit Hecht und Zander rechnen. Dorsch gibts im Fischgeschäft aber auch.


----------



## kanud (15. September 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen Bootsangeln Zinnowitz*

hallo, hornis fängst du auf denn seebrücken auf usedom mit heringsfetzen, hering gibts auch an den brücken, am besten im dunkeln unter den lampen auf den brücken angeln. aber am besten beraten bist du wenn du dir n boot besorgst. am besten geht bei uns aber barsch und hecht, vom strand aus sind manchmal n paar gute platte drin...
wenn du von land aus auf hornis willst kann ich dir diese stelle nur empfehlen:http://maps.google.de/maps?q=vierow&sourceid=navclient-ff&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1B3GGGL_deDE279DE279
vom hafen vierow in richtung lubmin 


http://www.ikzm-oder.de/download.php?fileid=951


----------



## marcus (16. September 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen Bootsangeln Zinnowitz*

HI,

hast Dir ja richtig Mühe gegeben, danke Dir!!!!
Vieleicht kann ich Dir ja auch mal helfen!

bis denne......


----------



## kanud (17. September 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen Bootsangeln Zinnowitz*

tja man tut was man kann...:g


----------



## marcus (22. April 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen Bootsangeln Zinnowitz*

So nun ist Ostern vorbei und ich habe es wirklich versucht. Leider gab sich kein Hering von der Seebrücke die Ehre in meine Pfanne zu wandern.
Sicher ist auf dem ersten Blick Usedom kein Anglerparadies. Man hat eben die falschen Vorstellungen. Es lohnt sich aber überaus sich mit dem anglerischen Potenzial auseinander zu setzen.
Da gibt es einfach noch zu wenig Informationen. Glücklicher Weise war bei unseren Vermietern die Familie zu Gast, von denen habe ich dann auch sehr wertvolle Infos bekommen. Leider war das Osterwochenende viel zu kurz um die Tipps auszutesten. Aber Usedom läüft nicht weg. Sicher kommen wir wieder. Und dann mit dem richtigen Getüdel und zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort.

Grüße nach Usedom

Marcus


----------

